# Fact or fiction?



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I stole this from a post on another forum. I call BS. There are a crap load of coyotes where this took place and i highly doubt this was a wolf if it even happened. No pics, no phone calls to the DWR, nothing but a story on the internet. If it is indeed true, that deer herd that winters there is gone. They won't have a chance against a huge wolf coming out of nowhere.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

"Finally decided to just go over to East canyon. Got to our favorite spot and it was fast fishing. 
Then out of no where a HUGE wolf came out and dragged one of the sheep into the water and drowned it.Then after chewing on it for a bit the wolf started to chase more sheep untill we saw four dogs and a rancher come.
Went over and checked out the sheep. Wanted to let the rancher know that his sheep was dead but all I got from him was "sorry no english"
I personally have never seen a wolf this low but it was definitily one."


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

BS! I think the fishing was slow.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think this one needs to be moved to the fish story section. All ranchers speak da English, but most herders are a little slow on the ingrish.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

It's true...the only thing that was left out of the story was that after the guy spoke to the rancher, out jumped big foot with his buddy, the abominable snow man, and they ate the rancher and his dogs.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Eh. Fiction. It was posted by someone who also said they caught monster brookies out of the Ogden, and 21st ST. pond. :roll:


----------

